# Bowhunting from Ground



## danjaquino

I am new to Delaware, OH and have not found any private property to hunt on, so I am forced to hunt public land. I go rid of my climber a couple of years ago because I use chian-ons and because I used to sweat to death climbing up the tree. I just want to get out in the woods and hunt and Thursday I am going to just go into the woods and sit somewhere. I don't care, I just want to hunt!!! Anyone had any luck hunting from the ground? Any suggestions? I'll be hunting up by the dam in Delaware. Hopefully I won't get mauled in the dark sitting on the ground with my buck and doe urine.

Dan


----------



## M.Magis

I used to do the majority of my bowhunting from the ground. Can work quite well. You can actually be better concealed at ground level. My main reason for using stands is to to increase MY visibility.


----------



## DrZ

I shot my first deer from the ground. I don't think it's as tough to do as some people think. There are just a few things you need to be more careful about. A)You have to really watch the wind. B) Try to have a plan already figured out for when and how you will draw on an approaching deer. Remember that cover behind you is usually more important than cover in front of you, except when drawing.


----------



## ARGEE

Right Now The Bucks Are Running The Does...sitting On The Ground Shouldnt Be A Problem..ive Shot Several Deer With A Bow On The Ground


----------



## TritonBill

This is my first season. I shot at my first 2 deer and missed both from the ground!! I was about 20yds away. The first one I grazed the belly. The second one it had been raining for a while and I was shivering so much I think I just shivered at the point I shot.

I've had quite a few deer at 20yds this year hunting from ground.

I like the increased visibility though also from a stand.


----------



## Tornichio

I only hunt from the ground. I am afraid of falling from trees. I have shot two nice bucks during archery season and many other deer with a gun or muzzleloader. I am going out on public land tomorrow to hunt and will be on the ground. best advice is not to move. if you sit out in the open with a tree at your back make sure it is approximately the same color as you or a least close to the same size as you. I have been caught by many big bucks before, and i have had shots a boone and crocket size deer where I have either missed or hit brush. I saw a very nice 160+ 10pt one morning. I put a scent bomb of my own make out and the deer followed it right to me, was only 15 yards max, but he spotted me like nothing. I was sitting with my back against a really large tree. the tree was gray and my camo was brown and green silohuetted me perfectly and was gone. I also use scent locker camo. It is worth every penny. I have had a many as 7 bucks in one evening completely around me with in 10 yards at the closest. never was winded. Also when you first get to a spot, clear the leaves all around you. you don't want to move your leg and rustle a bunch of leaves when it comes time to make a shot. If you are standing up and a deer comes by. try to keep a tree between you and the door. stand immediately behind it. when I still hunt I see quite a few deer usually depending on the weather conditions if one is moving close to you set your self up so you can hide behind the tree. the tree only needs to be about 8" or larger. They have a real hard time focusing on you when you are behind the tree. this is assuming you have camo on. If you are in the front of the tree standing you will definitely be busted. don't know why it works, but It is not unusual for me to see close to a hundred deer in a weekend. That is going out 5 times. Friday evening, saturday morning and evening and sunday morning and evenining. I usully hunt private land in licking county right on the muskingum border.

I am going out the first time tomorrow morning for this year, but I will be hunting public land. Good luck, you won't see any sitting at home. I have yet this year to see any run down my street in columbus.


----------



## bigcat46

I do some hunting on the Licking/Muskingum line, mostly rabbit hunting, i know there are some big bucks in that area, i deer hunt more on the muskingum/perry line.

Do you know Mr. Sorg?

I hunted next to his place last weekend for bunnies, and saw sign of monster Bucks in that area.


----------



## Tornichio

no I am not familar with him. The land I hunt is my families which really is right on the perry, muskingum, licking corners. It is north of 40 and east of linnville pike.

oh and you are very right there are so many huge whitetails in that area it is not even funny. The hard part is just seeing them. The really hard part is having a chance at a shot. They don't get that big by being dumb.


----------



## ostbucks98

Find You a nice tree to sit against and then gather some brush and build You a nice blind.


----------



## "J"

The key to the whole thing is the set-up, find a good used trail or feeding then look for the proper ground cover to set-up on, I hunt soley from the ground and have deer with in 15 yards alot, the set-up is the key thing after that just sit back and wait, got a nice 8 point this year to prove it. Good luck "J"


----------



## littleking

i have always hunted from the ground sitting up against a tree


----------



## doegirl

Got my doe opening day. Shot her 12 yds away at ground level. I don't like to set up in really thick stuff because deer can literally be on top of you before you have a chance to react. If you use a crossbow, I would really recommend using a bipod/monopod. When you see or hear a deer approach, you can have the crossbow on your shoulder and hold it there without tiring out your arms. I have the TenPoint SteadyEddy monopod. It's worth it's asking price IMO.


----------

